# Grandstand Spectators



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's a novel idea for filling up those empty grandstands cheaply. I hope people will find it, if not useful, at least amusing.










Cars are 1:64 diecasts. The spectators are - did you guess? - Q-Tip heads, dipped in food color, clipped off, and stuck in the styrofoam bleachers. Well, you can't fault it for speed or price. And for my money, it still looks better than grandstands and bleachers with 5 or 6 forlorn HO figures. I mean, come on - did everybody else take advantage of a yellow flag to hit the restrooms, or what? 

The picture's from the Gamer Architect blog.

-- D


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

well, there's "Dead Heads" & "Parrot Heads" and now........
"*Q Heads*"

Looks good
interesting idea


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll bet with careful attention to dipping application one can make a Q-Head in two colors!


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Lot of old lady's in the stands, check out all the blue hairs. :tongue: 

Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great Idea!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks like Cotton Candy doesn't only come in *Pink* anymore


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Interesting idea !


Rob


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Those must be the cheap seats... Cool idea, works for me...RM


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

I cant stop laughing!
I LOVE IT!


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

When they shot "The Phantom Menace" the grandstands for the pod race were filled with painted Q-Tips. One guy that I know filled one grandstand with little Minion figures.


----------



## kognac (Jan 20, 2016)

great idea!


----------

